# Flyball demonstration with Harry!



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

good luck, Emma and Harry


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go you too. Good luch Harry. Show your stuff.

Hooch


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Good luck Harry boy! Bet Harry will be the hit of the show, Emma! Love the logo and that is a darling picture of you too!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Best of luck to you Harry........You can do it...............


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good Luck Harry


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck, Harry! Sounds like it will be great fun!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck Harry. Show them how to do it. It sounds like it will be a fun event and wish you werent so far away over the pond to go watch. Have fun.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh good luck Harry. I too wish you were not so far away. I would love to come and cheer for you. Enjoy and be sure to post pics when you get back. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh yes, I must remember my camera...now wouldn't it be great if you could all come and watch...an army of GRF supporters!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Good Luck!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Best of luck to you both, post sum pics if you get any!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanbks everyone for your best wishes!! We had a little rehersal today at flyball...it did not go well...my little monkey once even came away from the box and didnt go over a single jump on his way back!! Then the next time I sent him up for the ball he went in to next doors lane, raced poor Tara and grabbed the ball from the box right infront of her....cheeky sod! It isn't often he has run with no 'wings' up and no netting (as he still isnt old enough to be in the real team) and he did get the hang of it in the end!!! Lets hope the real thing goes a bit better!


----------

